# clicking/popping sound (motorboating?) need expert help



## Pita141 (Aug 23, 2020)

First, here is a video of me running my radio's diagnostics with the problem. The clicking/popping stops in the video, and so does all sound, but that's the first time I've had the popping sound stop (also the longest I've had the car running without the amp fuses out): possible motorboating.

I just bought this 2012 Lincoln Navigator used, and I'm in the process of fixing it up to try to make it as nice as it should be once again. Until this is fixed, I'm forced to ride around with the amp fuses pulled (on the plus side, it helps me listen to any mechanical issues that need to be addressed).

So far, I've heard things like the amp is busted, the head unit could have a blown pico fuse, and/or the SYNC system needs an update.

I've updated the software, removed the head unit, and inspected the outside of the main amp behind the head unit. I can't see any obvious issues with any of the wiring, and it all looks like I would expect a factory wiring job to be. The amp is a serious pain to remove and don't want to do that unless it looks like it'll be necessary. 

I also, really really don't want to replace the head unit $$$, and have the problem be the amp. I also don't want to replace the amp, and have the issue be the head unit. 

I'd rather get this thing back to it's original glory rather than put in aftermarket units, and I'm wary of the "reprograming" charge my dealer is going to hit me with if/when I actually have to replace any parts.

Any help/ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

Motorboating is pretty rare in modern amplifiers to my understanding.

I have ever heard an amplifier motorboat like that, usually it is very consistent frequency and does not stop. Might stop on a power cycle or something, but not quit on it's own that I have personally heard.

Could still be the amplifier, but I don't think that is the typical motorboating.


----------



## Pita141 (Aug 23, 2020)

Here's a better video of what I'm typically dealing with: constant popping from radio

I really don't know where to go next in the troubleshooting area, and my local Ford dealer didn't seem to have any good ideas either. His idea was to replace one part at a time until they get it fixed (which sounds pretty darn expensive to me).


----------



## elerny (Aug 23, 2012)

Most likely the amp is bad


----------



## Pita141 (Aug 23, 2020)

Finally figured it out. It was the amp. When I took it apart, there was a layer of foam inside that was supposed to keep firm pressure between the back of the circuit board, however it was all worn away. I cleaned things up and replaced the foam, and now it works perfectly. Thanks for the help!


----------



## elerny (Aug 23, 2012)

Pita141 said:


> Finally figured it out. It was the amp. When I took it apart, there was a layer of foam inside that was supposed to keep firm pressure between the back of the circuit board, however it was all worn away. I cleaned things up and replaced the foam, and now it works perfectly. Thanks for the help!


glad you solved the issue


----------



## Pita141 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks all. I just kept going back to it acting like a bad wire somewhere. When I finally had the guts to pull out the amp and take it apart, the issue just screamed at me. The hardest part was deciding that I needed to take the amp apart and just look at it.

On the other plus side, if I ever had the issue present itself again I know I could fix it in less than 30 minutes, and no expensive parts to replace.


----------

